# Recovering bricked uBoot



## balanga (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a bricked GoFlex Home dock which I would like to try and recover, and have recently come across instructions for recovering a GoFlex Net unit... not really sure how much they differ, but should I expect to be able to do a  recovery following the instructions here? (Obviously amending them for FreeBSD).


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 25, 2018)

Well the first thing to look at is there a port of OpenOCD.
devel/openocd Check
Next up copy some files and run openocd. Check
next up Telnet. Check.

This should be doable. You might want to bounce the ports version against what they are using in your example.
FreeBSD port could be older and these options unsupported. No harm in trying thought is there!
Not alot of work here. You can do it. You have the technology.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 25, 2018)

I was messing with sysutils/flashrom the other day and noticed one of the ports options is for the 'bus pirate'.
By default is is not turned on in the port options.

I just looked and OpenOCD has bus pirate on by default. But this, from your instructions, needs addressing:
*--disable-at91rm9200*
devel/openocd is compiled with this option on, So you need to custom 'make config' the port with it off.


----------



## balanga (Jun 25, 2018)

What do I need in terms of hardware to attempt this?

I have my bricked GoFlex Home dock,  my Bus Pirate, computer with FreeBSD, What else do I need apart from a USB cable for the Bus Pirate? One of these ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 25, 2018)

i don't know about that. I have the older board:
http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Open_Bench_Logic_Sniffer

But bus pirate does look like it uses the cable you linked to looking at the above site.
Your tutorial had a good wiring diagram too.


----------



## balanga (Jun 25, 2018)

Do you mean this? I didn't spot it  ...


(Seeed Studio BusPirate - GoFlex.net)  (GoFlex.net - Seeed Studio BusPirate)
(            nc         -   1  nc   )  ( 10  GND   -    serial cable GND   )
(     6  blue   (aux)   -   2  IN   )  (  9  RxD   -    serial cable TxD   )
(     8  gray   (mosi)  -   3  TDI  )  (  8  TxD   -    serial cable RxD   )
(     9  white  (cs)    -   4  TMS  )  (  7  CN    -           nc          )
(     7  purple (clk)   -   5  TCK  )  (  6  DOT   -    10  black (miso)   )
power on goflex.net, serial, buspirate


----------

